# Dog Cage Pics



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Here are a few pics from just after creating a dog cage under a bunk. The sawdust is still on the floor. I used grill grates (I'm pretty cheap), they may need a coat of white paint. The dogs like it as well as their cage at home.



















Over to the right, you can see I removed the bottom panel from beneath the closet cabinet doors to allow for mods to the closets. I have since replaced the cabinet doors with full length replacements from Home Depot. I can't seem to upload the image of the new door for some reason.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Jim, That is fantastic! I can't wait to show this one to my DW!








Now I just have to figure out what to do with all the stuff we have stored in there now!

Well done to you!









Jim, Is the picture you are having trouble with in portrait orientation? If so it will not load. Try modifying it into a landscape orientation.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Why yes, yes it was! Thank you doctor for pointing that out to me. But... this looks a little disorienting, don't you think?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

absolutely magnificent! and the BEST breed of dogs! woo hoo!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Could you give a more detailed explanation of how these grates are attached? I think this would be good for my 2 dogsâ€¦ 
Beats a dog cage on the floor next to the dinette!
(I'll have to measure how tall they are... I know the width would be fine.)
I was also thinking I might be able to do this under the dinette seat. I donâ€™t have anything under there. I was thinking putting 2 non-removable grates where your feet go and then a door on the side that faces the oven???

Thanks,
Awesome idea!
MaeJae


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> Jim, That is fantastic! I can't wait to show this one to my DW!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Doug! how come you have 6310 posts and Shannon has 21? is she busy raising the kids and keeping the house?!







does she REALLY exist?


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

On the stationary side (the one that doesn't open) I cut the grates so that the three verticals on the grate were longer than the opening (maybe an inch and a half).

I drilled Holes for the verticals about 3/4 inch into the bottom trim and all the way though the top trim. (If you look close at the second picture you can see the holes through the top of the trim.)

I pushed the grate up through the top trim until the bottom could fall into place in the drilled holes in the bottom.

Let it settle down so both the top and bottom are secured by the verticals through the trim.

On the opening side I did basically the same thing but with only one vertical (left side) cut long so it could act as the hinge and swing in the drilled holes.

That's about the simplest way of doing this mod that I could come up with.

My explanation may be a little lacking but it works great.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

That looks like a very well done mod.

I was thinking though. Weiner dogs and a grill grate???


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

campmg said:


> That looks like a very well done mod.
> 
> I was thinking though. Weiner dogs and a grill grate???


OMG! I am on the floor, that's funny!







oh wait, no it's not! I have a wiener dog too! sit Campmg, sit!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> That looks like a very well done mod.
> 
> I was thinking though. Weiner dogs and a grill grate???


OMG! I am on the floor, that's funny!







oh wait, no it's not! I have a wiener dog too! sit Campmg, sit!








[/quote]

It's been a looong week.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

campmg said:


> That looks like a very well done mod.
> 
> I was thinking though. Weiner dogs and a grill grate???


OMG! I am on the floor, that's funny!







oh wait, no it's not! I have a wiener dog too! sit Campmg, sit!








[/quote]

It's been a looong week.








[/quote]

I think this entire mod and thread have been grate......er.....great!









Dan







[/font]


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I think we are all in need of a loooonnnnnggggg weekend!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Great mod...

Now, can you make one for my kids?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Great mod...
> 
> Now, can you make one for my kids?










LOL








I'm thinking an enlarged version of the door across the bunk room entrance!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Great mod...
> 
> Now, can you make one for my kids?










LOL








I'm thinking an enlarged version of the door across the bunk room entrance!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

I was thinking more like the storage area where the drawer is.


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

I was thinking of implementing the same mod to the garage in the 28krs in case I get another german shepherd








Great Job j1mfrog!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Fantastic job there j1mfrog







I'd like to do that one for our german shepherd who I have renamed "Cujo"









and no, he will not be attending the 2007 Western Region Outbackers rally 
click here:
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...mp;#entry116378



NobleEagle said:


> I was thinking of implementing the same mod to the garage in the 28krs in case I get another german shepherd
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL Noble!

I've got just the dog for you!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Great mod...
> 
> Now, can you make one for my kids?


Only if the 2 yr old Taylin can come over!


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

That is a great mod!! I'm sure they like their spot.


----------

